# What Led Bulb Replacement?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm wanting to change all the internal lighting 'conventional' bulbs in our 2005 Burstner Argos 748 for the energy efficient LED type.

There's a bewildering choice on eBay in all shapes and sizes but knowing my luck, I'll order ones that just don't fit! So, can anyone point me in the right direction - a link would be useful and then I can get some ordered.

Thanks for all the help we get from the forum - invaluable in these early days of motorhome ownership  

John


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

....and just to add to your problems lots of the 12V LEDs on eBay only work around 12V they will fail if used at the charging voltage in your MH.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

I have just changed all the lights in our Flair to LED, the type that you choose does depend on the fitting as well as the original bulb BUT I have found that the advice from www.atenlighting.co.uk to be very good, you need to do your homework first to be able to tell them what type of halogen G4, MR11 etc are in at the moment and how the reflector is positioned etc.

Be aware that you can get LED's in warm white as well as the standard light which is quite white.

Martin


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

We didn't change all the bulbs in our van, just the lights we use most often. I'm not sure that the cost outweighs the benefit for changing everything, and saving 90% of the battery usage for a bulb that's only on 2 minutes a day (beside the bed) hardly seems worth the outlay.

The bulbs we did buy came from

http://www.jmgoods.co.uk/acatalog/Other_LED_Products.html

We found they gave good advice and happily replaced some bulbs when we wanted to swap warm light bulbs for white light. They go to all the shows.

Mike


----------

